# NT-STATUS-LOGON-FAILURE windows printing



## cura (Aug 17, 2006)

I have successfully printed from a g5 to an ethernet connected Windows machine using Windows98 and a parallel printer HP laserjet 2100M. Occasionally I got the above message, but on rebotting the  Windows machine I usually got it to print. However I am now trying to print via a PC running Windows 2000 Professional and I can't seem to avoid the error message 'Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will try in 60 seconds...ERROR: Connection fialed with error NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE'. I can print successfully direct from the PC. I can see and share files on the PC from the MAC, so the netowkr connection is ok. Any ideas?


----------



## Tommo (Aug 17, 2006)

The network connection should be fine. The problem is you need to authenticate with the PC to allow printing through it. Check the security on the printers print queue and make sure that the group Everybody is allowed to print to it and try again.


----------



## cura (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks for the advice. However I came across advice elsewhere in the forums to use the software DAVE - see http://www.thursby.com/products/dave.html
I downloaded it on trial and it worked straight away. I may try an alterative solution - a parallel to usb cable - to link my HP 2100M direct  to the Mac, but as DAVE seems to get over all networking problems with Windows I think I'll choose that option.


----------

